# البتروكيمياويات وانواعها



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

النفــــط النفــــط تلك المادة الاقتصادية العجيبة التي لقبت بالذهب الاسود ... قد أصبحت تلعب في عالمنا المعاصر دوراً غير مسبوق . ودعونا نتخيل أن كل ما ينتج من النفط أو يعتمد عليه قد اختفى من حياتنا ...فسوف تنسحب السيارات والطائرات وغيرها من وسائل الانتقال .... ثم أغلب محطات القوى الكهربائية ... ثم الاسمدة والمخصبات والكيماويات والكثر من الادوية والملابس والاحذية وآلاف غيرها من المواد والادوات العصرية التي صارت ضرورة عصرية 


لذا كان من الاهمية ان تعرف على شريان الحضارة والصناعات التي تقوم عليه " الصناعات البتروكيماوية " 



0




لمحـــــــــــة تاريخــــــــــــــية 0


فكان استخدام البترول ( النفط ) في بداية الثورة الصناعية مقتصراً على استخدامه كمصدر للطاقة إلا أن تقدم علم الكيمياء والصناعات الكيميائية أظهر استخداماً أخر مهماً للنفط وهو استخدام بعض المركبات المستخرجة منه في الصناعات الكيميائية .فالصناعات البتروكيماوية (الكيميائية ) من أكثر الصناعات النفطية تطوراً ونمواً خلال العقود القليلة الماضية . وتعتمد الصناعات على قاعدة واسعة من الثروات الطبيعية ممثلة في النفط والغاز الطبيعي بالاضافة الى ان المنتجات البتروكيماوية المتنوعة تحتل مكان الصدارة في جميع المجالات التي تمس الحياة اليومية للانسان . كما انها تؤدي الى تنمية صناعات اخرى تعتمد على المنتجات البتروكيماوية الأساسية والوسيطة كلقائم لانتاج مواد استهلاكية متنوعة لقد بدأت هذه الصناعة في الدول الصناعية وخاصة الولايات المتحتدة واليابان ودول أوروبا الغربية وعلى رأسها المانيا وبريطانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا. وقد أولت هذه الدول الصناعات البتروكيماوية كل العناية والتففضيل وربطتها بسلسلة من الصناعات الاساسية الاخرى مثل صناعة وسائل النقل بأنواعها البرية والبحرية والجوية والصناعات الالكترونية والغذائية وصناعة الكساء ... الخ ..


فالبتروكيماويات تعرف بصفة عامه بأنها الكيماويات أو المنتجات المصنعة من البترول او الغاز الطبيعي وهي تمثل القاعدة الأساسية للصناعات الكيماوية العضوية الثقيلة مع اسهام محدود للغاية من الفحم ، ومصادر الكتلة الحيوية في الوقت الحاضر.


البتروكيماويات الأساسية :-

تتكون البتروكيماويات الأساسية من عدة مركبات أهمها :

1-الأوليفينات ( Olefines ) : هي المجموعة الغير مشبعة من المواد الهيدروكربونية ،وأهم هذه الأوليفينات : .


1-1 الإثيلين ومشتقاته " H2C=CH2 " : تعتبر مادة الإثيلين من أهم المواد البتروكيماوية الأساسية وأكثرها انتاجاً في العالم . 

تستخدم مادة الاثيلين في انتاج العديد من المنتجات البتروكيماوية وأهمها : 

1-1-1لدائن الإيثيلين ( البولي إيثلين ) 






ويستخدم في إنتاج : 


أنابيب المياه والأفلام ومواد التعبئة والتغليف .
الأدوات المنزلية البلاستيكية كالأطباق والملاعق والشوك ...
إنتاج البيوت المحمية .
السدادات وأغطية الصناديق والأجهزة المنزلية ولعب الأطفال .

















يتم انتاج الايثيلين حاليا بواسطة التكسير الحراري للهيدروكربونات في مفاعلات ذات ملفات أنبوبية تسخن من الخارج ويتم انتاجه ايضا من مخزون النافثا منخفضة الكبريت . 







1-1-2 بولي فينيل كلورايد



(PVC) : 






مادة PVC من أكثر المركبات الكيميائية شيوعاً في العالم . وتمتاز PVC بمقاومتها للمواد الكيماوية والاحتراق والتآكل والعوامل الجوية والعزل الحراري وقلة نفاذية الغازات . 

أهم المنتجات التي يمكن الحصول عليها من مادة PVC هي : -

الصناعات الجلدية : الجلد الصناعي . 
القطاع المنزلي : مفروشات الحمام والمفارش البلاستيكية . 
القطاع الاستهلاكي : لعب الأطفال والأحذية والمحافظ . 
قطاع النقل والمواصلات : الأجزاء البلاستيكية المستخدمة في صناعة السيارات . 
قطاع البناء : أنابيب المياه والصرف والخراطيم والبلاط البلاستيكي
عبوات الادوية وعبوات الزيوت ومستحضرات التجميل وزجاجات المياه المعدنية

المباني والانشاءات : تصنيع الشبابيك والابواب الداخلية والقواطع والالواح المستخدمة في صناعة الاثاث والديكور .

. 






..




















1-1-3الإثيلين جلايكول : 

تستخدم مادة الإثيلين جلايكول :-

كمانع لتجمد السوائل المخلوطة بها لذلك يشيع استعمالها في البلدان التي تتدنى فيها درجات الحرارة الى ما دون الصفر مثل أورورابا و أمريكا الشماليه ورورسيا حيث يتم خلطها مع مياه الرادياتيرات في السيارات في تلك البلاد . 

يتم صناعة أحادي وثنائي وثلاثي جلايكول الإثيلين بتحلل أكسيد الايثيلين في الماء تحت درجة حرارة 70 م تحت الضغط الجوي ، وطبقاً لنسب الماء كالآتي. 







1-2البروبلين ومشتقاته



:







تعتبر مادة البروبلين ثاني مادة اهم مادة بتروكيماوية بعد الايثيلين ،كما انها تعد ثاني المواد البتروكيماوية من حيث حجم الانتاج بكل من دول غرب اوربا والولايات المتحدة .وتتضح اهمية البروبلين كمادة بتروكيماوية اساسية من خلال المواد البتروكيماوية الوسيطة والنهائية.

تستخدم مادة البروبيلين لانتاج العديد من المنتجات البرتوكيماوية . 


السيلوفان .
صناعة الدهانات مثل الإيبوكسي . 
انتاج المذيبات مثل الأسيتون .
الصناعات النسيجية : ألياف وخيوط البولي بروبيلين وألياف الأكريليك وخيوط النايلون 
صناعة المنتجات البلاستيكية والإسفنج الصناعي مثل البولي بروبيلين والفابيرجلاس .
الادوات المنزلية : الاثاث المنزلي و خراطيم الحدائق. 
قطع غيار السيارات وصناديق بطاريات السيارات .
صناديق تعبئة زجاجات المياة الغازية .
زجاجات عبوات مستحضرات التجميل .
تبطيق رقائق الالمونيوم لتعبئة المواد الغذائية .
1-3البيوتاداين ومشتقاته : 







يتم تصنيعه اما من الكحول الايثيلي او من الايثيلين او البيوتان .حيث صناعة البيوتاداين من الايثيلين هي الاكثر اقتصاديا حيث يتم بلمره الايثيلين الى بيوتايلين ثم يتبعها عملية نزع الهيدروجين او يتم نزع الهيدروجين من البيوتان للحصول على البيوتاداين 







يتم الحصول على اغلب البيوتاداين في الصناعة بالازالة الحفرية للهيدروجين من البيوتايلين الطبيعي ، الذي ينتج من التكسير الحراري للهيدروكربونات عالية الوزن الجزيئي ، او بواسطة نزع الهيدروجين من البيوتان الطبيعي n-butane وهذه العملية تتم على في مرحلة واحدة على طبقات ثابته اوسائلة .








يستخدم في انتاج المطاط الصناعي والمواد البلاستيكية . 












2-العطريات :

وتشمل البنزين والتولويين والزايلينات والتي تستخدم في الحصول على المواد البتروكيماوية الوسيطة والنهائية اهمها :


انتاج التولوين






الذي يستخدم في انتاج


مادة ثلاثي نيتروتولوين التي تستخدم في صناعة المتفجرات (TNT )














مادة شديدة الإنفجار ، تنتج من تفاعل التولوين ( ميثيل بنزين ) مع حمضي النيتريك والكبريتيك المركزين ، ويرمز له اختصاراً بالرمز TNT، يستخدم في صنع القنابل ومختلف المتفجرات, عسير الذوبان في الماء سريع في البنزين والتوليووين والأسيتون. اكتشف عام 1863..









المواد المستخدمة في .صناعة وانتاج الفيبرجلاس . والذي يدخل بدوره في صناعات كثيرة مثل صهاريج المياه . أجزاء من السيارات 






المواد المستخدمة فيصناعة البولي استر












والذي يستخدم بدوره في صناعة الغزل والنسيج . هل ملابسك تحتوي على البولي استر ؟

والذي يستخدم بدوره في صناعة الغزل والنسيج . هل ملابسك تحتوي على البولي استر ؟







البنزين .ويستخدم البنزين في انتاج المنظفات الصناعية .






...







المنظفات الصناعية :هي مركبات عضوية تركيبها الكيميائي يشبه تركيب الصابون ، الا انها تمتاز عنه في ان لها قوة تنظيف كبيرة ، وتحدث رغوة مع الماء المحتوي على نسبة من الاملاح ، وتحضر المنظفات الصناعية من مواد عضوية تشتق من نواتج البترول مثل الكايل بنزين .



المنظفات الصناعية " Synthetic Detergents"


وتوجد عدة انواع من المنظفات أهمها:-

منظفات أنيونية " Anionic Detergents "

وتشمل كبريتات الالكيل ، ومنها نوعان:

كبيريتات الكيل اولية : 

وتحضر بتفاعل الكحول الاولي ذي السلسلة الكربونية الطويلة ( 12-18 كربون ) مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز ، وكبريتات الكيل ثانوية ، وهذه تحضر بتفاعل الاوليفينات او الكحول الميثيلي مع حامض الكبريتيك المركز .وهناك نوع اخر من المنظفات الانيونية يسمى سلفونات الالكيل .الذي يتم تحضيره من البارافينات المحتوية على 12-18 كربون بواسطة التفاعل مع غازي ثاني اكسيد الكبريت والكلور ، او تفاعلها مع خليط ثاني اكسيد الكبريت والاكسجين 









سلفونات الكيل الاريل 

ومن امثلتها سلفونات دوديسيل بنزين الذي يتم تحضيرها بتفاعل رباعي البروبلين مع البنزين في وجود عامل مساعد .










 ....



...






هناكطريقة اقتصادية لتحضير المنظفات الايونية من الكيروسين ، وذلك بواسطة ازالة الاروماتيات من الكيروسين بواسطة غاز الكلور حيث يتكون الكلورو بارافين الذي يتم الكلة البنيزن بواستطه في وجود حافز من كلوريد الالومنيوم للحصول على كيريل البنزين ثم يتم سلفتة الناتج الاخير ومعادلته بالصودا الكاوية للحصول على المنظف المطلوب .









منظفات غير ايونية " Non_Ionic Detergents "

يتم تحضير هذا النوع من المنظفات بتفاعل المركبات المحتوية على هيدروجين نشيط مثل الحموض الدهنية او الكحولات الدهنية او الكيلات الفينولات او الامينات الدهنية مع اكسيد الايثيلين .




منظفات كاتيونية " Cationic Detergents "

من امثلة هذا النوع من المنظفات الامينات الدهنية ذات السلاسل الطويلة C8-C18 .
يستخدم هذا النوع في صناعة النسيج وعمليات الصباغة .









 ....



...








الميثانول (Methanol ): 






استخاماته 

انتاج الفورمالدهايد 








والذي كثيراً ما يستخدم للأغراض الطبية والمعامل المختلفة .

ومادة الفورمالدهايد معروف انها مادة سامة مدمرة للاعصاب Neurotoxic كما وانها مادة مسرطنة















انتاج مادة ميثيل ثلاثي بيوتيل الإيثر ( MTBE )






والتي تستخدم لرفع الرقم الأوكتاني للجازولين الى المستوى المطلوب دون استعمال مركبات الرصاص






التي لها آثار ضارة على البيئة وخصوصا على صحة الانسان . 




مركبات الرصاص تصيب بالخلل الأداء الذهني للأطفال

السموم المعدنية


انتاج بعض المذيبات والدهانات . 







يصنع الميثانول منغاز التشيد منذ عام 1923 بالطريقة نفسها الذي ينتج بها اليوم ، وتوجد مصانع الميثانول عادة بجوار مصانع اليوريا وذلك لان مصنع الميثانول يستخدم ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج من طريقة هابر للأمونيا .في هذه الحالة يتفاعل ثاني اكسيد الكربون مع الميثان والبخار في وجود عامل مساعد النيكل ، لينتج كميات اضافية من اول اكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين .












غاز التشيد ( synthesis gas syn-gas )

غاز التشيد هو خليط غازي أول اكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين بأية نسب منهما ، وقد تستعمل هذه المخاليط كما هي ، او تفصل مكوناته لاستعمال كل على حدى .وينتج غاز التشيد بواسطة تفاعل الغاز الطبيعي مع بخار الماء عن طريق عملتين أساسيتن هما :-


التعديل بواسطة بخار الماء " The Steam Reforming Process "













عملية الاكسدة الجزئية " Partial Oxidation"


تعد هذه العملية احدث من التعديل ببخار الماء ، الا ان الاخيره أوسع انتشارا حتى الان ، وقد زاد انتشار الاكسدة الجزئية بعد أن اصبح الاكسيد رخيص الانتاج حالياً.













3-2 الايثانول (Ethanol ) 






ويستخدم كمذيب في انتاج الأدوية والعطور والدهانات والمنظفات وحامض الخليك وغيرها . 









ينج الايثانول اساسا بواسطة تخمر المولاس في عدة دول ، وفي بعض الدول ينتج الايثانول بواسطة هيدره الايثيلين في وجود عامل مساعد .وعملية الهيدره تتم اما في الحالة السائلة او الحالة البخارية .









..%.. معالجة في الصناعات البتروكيماوية ..%..



تعد صناعة البتروكيماويات عمليات انتاجية ، تبدأ بمواد أولية للحصول على منتجات وسطية ومونومرات لصناعة البلاستيك و اللدائن والالياف الصناعية .

الاجراءات الوقائية لضبط التلوث في الصناعات البتروكيماوية ترتبط بمصانع الانتاج ، وتشمل ملوثاتها : 

1-مركبات نيتروجينية .
2- معادن ثقيلة .
3- مواد عضوية غير قابلة للتحلل .


1-مركبات نيتروجينية .

يشمل التلوث بالمركبات النيتروجينية كلوريد الالمونيوم والمواد التي تحتوي على امينات ، او مشتقات نيترو اروماتيات او سيانو هيدرين . فهذه المركبات عندما تتحلل تكون في الصرف النهائي كميات من ايونات الامونيوم .



2- معادن ثقيلة .

يعزى التلوث بالمعادن الثقيلة الى التسرب ، الذي يحدث عادة للحافزات ، وكذلك الى عمليات انتاج الكلور بالخلايا الزئبقية ، ومن تآكل المعدات ، فالمعادن التي تتكون عاده في الصرف الصحي هي النحاس ، الكوبالت ، النيكل ، الزنك ..........الخ 



3- مواد عضوية غير قابلة للتحلل .

يرتبط التلوث بالمواد العضوية " الكلورية " الغير قابلة للتحلل بعمليات البلمرة والاضافة والتكثيف . الناتجة من التفاعلات الثانوية التي تتم في مواقع الانتاج 


..%..طرق معالجة التلوث في الصناعات البتروكيماوية..%..


اولا :وحدات مركزية لمعالجة مياه الصرف .


فصل المواد الصلبة المعلقة .

تشمل هذه الطريقة التوبيب " flocculation" ، التي تتم خلالها اضافة مواد مروبة flocculating agents لترسيب المواد العالقة . حيث يجب اجراء عمليات للتخفيض الجزئي للمواد الذائبة ، خاصة ايونات المعادن والفلوريدات والفوسفات والجزيئات العضوية الكبيرة باضافة كميات كبيرة من الجير الذي بدروه يحسن من عمليات فصل المواد العالقة والذائبة .


خفض الاكسجين الحيوي الممتص .

تتم هذه الطريقة بالاكسدة البيولوجية ، وتمثل اهم جزء في معالجة التلوث .وذلك بواسطة الحمأة النشيطة .

الترشيح النهائي والكلورة 

تعد هذه العملية الخطوة الاخيره التي تسمح بازالة الكميات المتبقية من الحمأة التي تسربت في المرحلة البيلوجية السابقة .

التخلص من الحمأة 

يتم التخلص من الحمأة بالحرق في أفران خاصة ، ثم الترشيح للتخلص من الحمأة الاولية والثانوية في وحدة الصرف الصحي .





ثانيا :التدخل الفني في حدود البطارية 

تشمل هذه المرحلة عمليات لمعالجة صرف معين يحتوي على ملوثات خاصة ،فهي طريقة تعتمد على فصل طبيعي كيماوي .



الطفو 


بالاضافة الى ازاله الزيوت الغير ذائبة ، تعد هذه التكنولوجيا تطبيقا مفيدا لاستخلاص المواد التي لها خواص ذات نشاط سطحي ، وكذلك ازالة المركبات العضوية الاخرى بعد معالجتها كيماويا لتحويلها الى متراكبات او جعلها تذوب .



التحلل الحراري 


تستخدم هذه العملية عادة لتدمير النيتريلات والسيانيدات وكذلك لتحلل الجزيئات السامة او المعقدة ، وذلك للاسراع بتحللها بيولوجيا.


الاكسدة المبللة 

بالرغم من وجود بعض المصاعب التكنولوجية " التآكل وتكوين القشور " ، يعد استخدام هذه الطريقة فعالاً ، فهذه العملية تسمح بتدمير المواد السامة والجزيئات الكبيرة الذائبة الموجوده بكميات كبيرة في الصرف .



الادمصاص 

ففي هذه العملية يتم الادمصاص على كربون نشيط او على بوليمرات صناعية ، ويزداد الاحتياج الى هذه الطريقة عند الرغبة في استخلاص المواد التي لا تتحلل بيولوجيا ، وبالاخص المركبات العضوية "الكلورية " الغير قابلة للتحلل.


----------



## qazasq2002 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك شكرا علي المجهود الكبير والعمل المتميز والاعداد الممتاز
تستحق التقديرالعميق علي الملخص المفيد
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

qazasq2002 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك شكرا علي المجهود الكبير والعمل المتميز والاعداد الممتاز
> تستحق التقديرالعميق علي الملخص المفيد
> واتمني لك التوفيق


مشكور اخي على التقدير والمرور الطيب يا طيب


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات بس ممكن المعلومات حول الاضافات البتروليه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

noor_2002 قال:


> مشكور على المعلومات بس ممكن المعلومات حول الاضافات البتروليه


 مشكورين على المرور ..........................


----------



## ZEENSHAAP (10 مايو 2010)

شكرأ أخي موضوع ممتاز


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 مايو 2010)

zeenshaap قال:


> شكرأ أخي موضوع ممتاز


_ مشكور اخي على المرور والمزيد قادم باذن الله _​


----------



## محمد ابن ابو زينب (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 
اود أن أسئل عن المذيبات التي تستخدم مع البتيومين ولا تؤثر على خواصه بحيث تكون مواد متطايره وبعد تبخرها يعود البتيومين الى خواصه الاعتياديه
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والأمتنان


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ....
مجهود رائع منك يا أخى .... و معلومات مرتبة و مركزة .... بارك الله فيك ....

من الآخر ... يسلم كيبوردك .. و ماوسك


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (17 مارس 2011)

تسلم ويعطيك العافية على المجهود


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 مارس 2011)

عبد الله زكريا قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله ....
> مجهود رائع منك يا أخى .... و معلومات مرتبة و مركزة .... بارك الله فيك ....
> 
> من الآخر ... يسلم كيبوردك .. و ماوسك


مشكور اخي على المرور _الطيب _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 مارس 2011)

ابومساعد9009 قال:


> تسلم ويعطيك العافية على المجهود


 
مشكور اخي على المرور _الطيب _​


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 يونيو 2011)

abdullah alhajri قال:


> مشكور


 
مشكور اخي على المرور _الطيب _​


----------



## Saeed Fouad (9 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## مازن81 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء معلومات مختصرة ومفيدة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

saeed fouad قال:


> معلومات قيمة جدا


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

م باسل وردان قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> والله يجزاك الخير


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مازن81 قال:


> جزاك الله خير جزاء معلومات مختصرة ومفيدة


 مشكور اخي الطيب على الرد


----------



## blw41372 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

أستفيد كثيرا بعد القراءة وبارك الله فيك الأخ الكاتب!


----------



## chengemadresearch (14 أكتوبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

blw41372 قال:


> أستفيد كثيرا بعد القراءة وبارك الله فيك الأخ الكاتب!


 مشكور اخي الغالي وتامرني وتدلل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

chengemadresearch قال:


> thanx


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 نوفمبر 2011)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> *جزاك الله خير جزاء*


 وجزاك اخي الغالي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 مارس 2012)

بورك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 مارس 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> بورك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا



مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## الحلاوي404 (19 أبريل 2012)

نقدر لك بذل الجهد الكبير في بذل المعلومات التي في غايه الاهميه 
ونرجو منك في المره القادمه التفصيل في عمليات الانتاج


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 أبريل 2012)

الحلاوي404 قال:


> نقدر لك بذل الجهد الكبير في بذل المعلومات التي في غايه الاهميه
> ونرجو منك في المره القادمه التفصيل في عمليات الانتاج


على راسي بس انتظر بضعه ايام لكي اجري دراسه بسيطه وادخل الموضوع بالملتقى


----------



## mushtaqad (3 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك استاذ محمد ع المجهود المميز


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

ان سبقتني فانت الكريم ابن الكرام......وان سبقتك فمنك تعلمت الاحترام


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

عاوزين تصنيع الشحم بالتفصيل كما تعودنا من سيادتكم


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

يا ليت تبعته لي في رسالة خاصة انا اخوكم وائل من مصر باحاول اعمل اي مشروع بتكاليف بسيطه يعينني على مواجهة الحياة


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

ان سبقتني فانت الكريم ابن الكرام......وان سبقتك فمنك تعلمت الاحترام


----------

